# 3TB Bolt Vox (possibly not working) + 2 Mini Vox bundle



## MustHaveTivo (Mar 15, 2005)

TIVO BOLT VOX 3TB for parts Bundle with 2 working TIVO Mini Vox | eBay
We were missing channels (Several low channels V52 Searching for Signal (cablecard)) and TiVo and Spectrum were pointing fingers at each other. I'm selling the 3TB Bolt Vox as parts or not working since the cause couldn't be determined. The minis are fine.


----------



## edubbrulez (Mar 5, 2004)

Any chance you would be willing to sell a mini vox separately?


----------



## MustHaveTivo (Mar 15, 2005)

If the bundle doesn't sell, that's quite likely


----------



## edubbrulez (Mar 5, 2004)

Sounds good. Lmk.


----------



## MustHaveTivo (Mar 15, 2005)

The bundle is broken up; one mini sold and maybe the other (see Mini Vox TCDA95000 $118). The 3TB is listed by itself at TIVO BOLT VOX 3TB for parts | eBay


----------

